# Marathon



## AainaalyaA

Come to think of it, we never had a Marathon going... so, why not have one, and see how long this thread will be.

Def. of Marathon:

A village and plain of ancient Greece northeast of Athens. It was the site of a major victory over the Persians in 490 [size=-1]B.C[/size]

For this to happen... {the marathon I meant}, your post should adhere to:

Not monosyllabic
be of interest even to your grand-mum
funny, satrical and "intelligent"
.. and best of all, for each "genius" posting, you're allowed to dance the troika and plonk that image here  
oh, for the love of .... euh.. whatever, let's parttay shall we? for tomorrow we may all be dusts beneath the feet of Saturn

later,

AA


----------



## ian

most people associate marathon with running, i associate it with movies, has anyone ever sat through a movie marathon at the cinema, 3 movies back to back?


----------



## Christopher

Only 3 movies? You call that a marathon?


----------



## 4W4K3

my friends watch a movie for every letter of the alphabet...takes a long time but its fun as long as the movies good. i never done it (i can barely watch TV for more than an hour unless its a REALLY good show) but they say its fun.


----------



## AainaalyaA

like you i can't watch a 3 movies in a row, unless they're all sequels to each other - if its that long, it can only be a bollywood production, and since I don't watch urdu/hindi films, then i'm pretty safe... i do have a short attention span, so i need to get really occupied with things, else i'd be bored to smittherins'... 

gees Ian.. 3 movies in a row... btw, have you seen "Goodbye Lenin" ? 
Z... have you seen that? 

apparently it won sev. awards, and yup, would like to get my hands on something german for a change 

later,

AA


----------



## nomav6

I have a movie Marathon every weekend, they're not aways sequels, I'll do something like a kubrick marathon, or something along those lines, but they will always have a theme


----------



## ian

I wouldnt mind seeing the Lord of the Rings on the big screen, all three back to back, but I think I have missed my only opportunity to see that... 


> gees Ian.. 3 movies in a row... btw, have you seen "Goodbye Lenin" ?


nope I havent seen it.


----------



## Praetor

> my friends watch a movie for every letter of the alphabet...takes a long time but its fun as long as the movies good. I never done it (i can barely watch TV for more than an hour unless its a REALLY good show) but they say its fun.


Can you play games for 20 hours straight?  Heehee


----------



## nomav6

20 hours straight gaming!!!! dont know if I could, but I would have fun trying, my big gaming nights are the day that the newest tonyhawk game comes out, I put in the game and beat it within about 2 hours, then I go back through and get every little thing in the game taking about 3 more hours, then I spend about 5 hours just playing around on all of the diff. parks


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Can you play games for 20 hours straight?  Heehee



no i go to LAN's but max play time was probably 11 hrs. and i got really bored. im not much of a gamer anymore...best game i have now is T3. and i play it like once a month lol.


----------



## AainaalyaA

I don't mind gaming online or offline for aeons - I did it once for a week, and finally WON! but during that crucial moment when you'd have to take a leak, i had the pc running - it was awesome then, but I'd never waste so much time playing a game that long, unless its foreplay


----------



## nomav6

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> but I'd never waste so much time playing a game that long, unless its foreplay


----------



## Praetor

> 20 hours straight gaming!!!! dont know if I could, but I would have fun trying


20hrs is taking it light 



> 20 hours straight gaming!!!! dont know if I could, but I would have fun trying


Who said anythign about LAN party?  Heeheee


----------



## nomav6

dont really know if I'm messing up the flow of the marathon by going back to the movies thing, but I was thinking of doing a computer theme this weekend, going to start out with the worst and work up to the best.
1 - hackers
2 - swordfish
3 - sneakers
4 - wargames
anyone think of any other good computer movies that I should add to my collection?


----------



## [tab]

Electric Dreams...


----------



## Grimulus

Thoughts to live by:
Don't get caught up in Cliches like the Plauge, be more or less specific, and an exaggerattion is a billion times worse than an understatement.


----------



## ian

6. Short Circuit (no 5 is alive)


----------



## AainaalyaA

Okay... enjoy!


Antitrust - 2001
Enemy of the State - 1998
Johnny Mnemonic  - 1995
The Lawnmower man - 1992
Simone - 2002
Strange Days - 1995
2001: A Space Odyssey - 1968
You've Got Mail - 1998
 





			
				nomav6 said:
			
		

> dont really know if I'm messing up the flow of the marathon by going back to the movies thing, but I was thinking of doing a computer theme this weekend, going to start out with the worst and work up to the best.
> 1 - hackers
> 2 - swordfish
> 3 - sneakers
> 4 - wargames
> anyone think of any other good computer movies that I should add to my collection?


----------



## ian

Hoe could I have left out 2001:A Space Odyssey.
Oh Strange Days was pretty good too.
Simone, only saw that a few days ago, I like any movie with Al Pacino in it, wasnt too bad, wasnt really good either.


----------



## pipit

How about more than 24 hours playing bridge......*yummy* and then after that playing bilyard(but ussually I only play it less than 5 hours....rather expensive).....but, last time i do that is 6 months ago, ^miss that days  ^
(too bad online bridge game is blocked in lab... )


----------



## ian

I could surf the internet for 24 hours straight, not sure about bridge though, maybe a 24hr monopolyathon....


----------



## nomav6

ian said:
			
		

> Hoe could I have left out 2001:A Space Odyssey.


I cant beleive I left it out too, I also left out anti trust, both of which are in my collection lol, I'll have to check out Electric Dreams also.
thanks, as for surfing the net for long period of times, I think I could make it up to around 40 hours, then I would have to get up and move around a bit


----------



## pipit

OK. reading all this marathon thingy you guyz doing makes me feel tired.  thank's god, i have a balance life now. sleep enough, exercise enough, work enough. thank's god I've done my final project, so I could have my balance life....


----------



## nomav6

what is this balance you speak of? hehe


----------



## ian

> thank's god, i have a balance life now. sleep enough, exercise enough, work enough.


In my case, one out of three aint too bad, and it aint excercise or work that i do enough of.


----------



## pipit

nomav6 said:
			
		

> what is this balance you speak of? hehe



balance=8 hours sleep a day, min.1 hour sport, the others is surfing, reading, eating, watching tv. he he he. I just graduate from my uni. so it makes me a job seeker(an unemployee)


----------



## Lorand

I rarely do something that's on that list... I'm very unballanced


----------



## nomav6

I lift weights and run every morning, and watch movies on weekend, I read a lot, its just this sleep thing that gets me


----------



## AainaalyaA

pipit - balanced? What is that? if you're talking about the ying and yang, and there's like 24 hours/day... i dont think you're balanced right? hehe

as to ian, a good marathopoly would be welcomed... hmmm, where do we dload this game?


----------



## pipit

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> pipit - balanced? What is that? if you're talking about the ying and yang, and there's like 24 hours/day... i dont think you're balanced right? hehe


he he. I use balance coz i can't find a suit/perfect English word to make my opinion more clearly.

Yah, I mean that comparing with some members here, I consider myself lucky to be able having a more healthy life(=balance=   Ok, what should i called it in English). 
But, balance i talk about also means balance in mentaly and physically. 
I do take enough rest(sleep), enough eat, enough exercise(sport),+pray but also can have time to do anything else to fullfill my brain/my knowledge(browsing,reading,stdying, working, etc, anything I want). So, I think balance is still can represent what i means.

I don't have pc in home or in my dormitory(yet), so internet and computer only can be found in my lab. If, i get back from my lab, what else i can do, of course anything else without computer thingy(it means all i can do is sleeping, reading,sports etc).

And remember one thing, I've just graduate, and haven't played bridge since 6 months ago. So, it means there's not much i should do, except i've decided what i would do next, and I haven't thought it yet.--> )well, still thinking about it  actually)


----------



## ian

> I've just graduate,


Congratulations on your graduation  
You must be very proud of what you have accomplished.


----------



## pipit

thank u Ian


----------



## AainaalyaA

i remember my graduation day too... instead of throwing the hardboard hat up in the air, we kissed each other... it was so french  

felicitations pipit! Yalah... balance lah itu..  So what did you major in?


----------



## nomav6

I remember my graduation too, wait no, I haven't graduated yet lol, oh well, it'll come one day.
Congrats pipit


----------



## pipit

*thank u all*



			
				AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> So what did you major in?


electrical engineering. 

I think that explains why I often do soldering, etc.


----------



## AainaalyaA

hmmm I would have thought you'd be mechanics rather than electrical engineering... one of my bro. is an electrical engineer - just could never figured him out though... so do you have a holster on your belt to hold your soldering iron? 

oh while we're on the topic of soldering, do you use any form of moisturizer for your hands? 

later,


----------



## nomav6

has the torch been dropped? I haven’t seen anyone posting on this "on going thread" in a while.


----------



## zkiller

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> hmmm I would have thought you'd be mechanics rather than electrical engineering... one of my bro. is an electrical engineer - just could never figured him out though... so do you have a holster on your belt to hold your soldering iron?
> 
> oh while we're on the topic of soldering, do you use any form of moisturizer for your hands?
> 
> later,


congrats pipit! 

my dad is an eletrical engineer as well. i preffer network engineering myself and hopefully i'll some day go back to school and finish off my degree.

aa... what's with the moisturizer?


----------



## AainaalyaA

moisturizer for hands
keeps your hands soft and... silky
pipit is afterall, a girl you know


----------



## zkiller

nope, i did not realize that she was a girl. don't spend enough time here anymore to notice such things i guess. *shrug*


----------



## Praetor

> moisturizer for hands
> keeps your hands soft and... silky
> pipit is afterall, a girl you know


Stuff i will never EVER understand .... been dragged through a pharmacy store on many occasion .. "smell this", "try that" but i'll never understand it i dont think


----------



## pipit

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> oh while we're on the topic of soldering, do you use any form of moisturizer for your hands?
> 
> later,



nope, just daily hand-body lotion, not special moisturizer or something like that.never think about it hard i think, beside I never  do soldering more than 4 hours in a day. So, it doesn't  damage your skins unless u touch the iron (that will be: "OUCCHH!!")

Soldering can be not that hard. It really depends on the solder u use. well, as I know, experience and practice make better. 



			
				Zkiller said:
			
		

> congrats pipit!


thank u 



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Stuff i will never EVER understand .... been dragged through a pharmacy store on many occasion .. "smell this", "try that" but i'll never understand it i dont think



boysss...!!!


----------



## Lorand

I use moisturizer because my hands get dry working on a keyboard. My throat gets dry too, but for that I use beer...


----------



## AainaalyaA

LOL .... when i read the part you wrote about your throat, trust me to get my imagination ignited


----------



## Lorand

It's bad if something's dry. Except gin...


----------



## AainaalyaA

gin? vodka or champagne would do fine


----------



## Praetor

> LOL .... when I read the part you wrote about your throat, trust me to get my imagination ignited


LMAO I had to read that one twice 



> boysss...!!!


It's ok, I hear that a lot 



> gin? vodka or champagne would do fine


I second the vodka.... never had champagne (or if i did, i didnt realize it)


----------



## Lorand

> never had champagne (or if i did, i didnt realize it)


I hate champagne... It gives you a hell of a hangover when mixed with real boose...


----------



## ahajv4life

Striaght up Yaggers....with a side of vodka


----------



## nomav6

I guess the addictions go futher then just computers hehe


----------



## Praetor

I am NOT an addict! Nooooooooo!


----------



## Lorand

Me neither!  
Where's my beer?


----------

